# COnección simultánea.



## Thomy (Abr 23, 2007)

Primero que nada, comento es mi primer posteo en el foro, luego de leer bastante...

Ando queriendo hacer que mis dos parlantes, mas un amplificador stereo que hice yo, mas los dos parlantes que ya tiene la computadora, puedan estar conectados todos juntos, de modo que el sonido de mi PC se oiga por todos ellos.

Que es lo que debo hacer?

gracias


----------



## Memphis (Abr 23, 2007)

envia la señal de audio desde el out de la tarjeta de sonido hasta el amplificador supongo que sera un RCA...


----------



## JV (Abr 23, 2007)

Usa un derivador de audio de 3.5 y te quedan los 2 juegos de parlantes conectados.

Saludos..


----------



## Thomy (Abr 23, 2007)

Gracias ^^

Y el derivador es complicado hacerlo?


----------



## JV (Abr 23, 2007)

Se compra en las casas de electronica o de audio, es solo un conector con 2 salidas.

Saludos..


----------



## Thomy (Abr 23, 2007)

Wenisimo, muchas gracias.


----------

